
Plain old untrendy troubles and emotions (2008) - proaralyst
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2008/sep/20/fiction
======
thicknavyrain
As mentioned in the article, this is just an adapted snippet of the full
Kenyon College commencement speech in 2005. You can watch the video of full
speech (which I recommend over the text version because Wallace' intonation
makes the whole thing feel a lot more light-hearted and palatable without
losing any of the sincerity or meaning) here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CrOL-
ydFMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CrOL-ydFMI)

It's well worth your time.

